# 2nd annual PFF hunting rodeo



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

It's that time again boys, same rules as last year. We'll iron out the details over the next couple weeks, you got till Oct . 10 to "sign up". Just post "I'm in" below, and we will compile a list of entrants, on Oct 11th, teams will be announced. 


Default PFF Huntin' Rodeo rules 

(ALL LAND, PUBLIC or PRIVATE is eligible) if your team is stacked, then it is stacked. Will use a random order generator to generate teams.

Here is the deal…. First and foremost you have to be HONEST! YOU CANNOT TAKE PICS WITH OTHER FOLKS DEER! Get out there and have fun! Hunt as you normally would. DO NOT kill everything in sight. This is a friendly competition to liven up the forum. If you want to hunt with your teammates fine. If you don’t want to give up your honey hole, fine. 


*Doe=5 pts
*Cowhorns=5 pts
*Bucks 10 pts (1pt extra for every pt over 6. {Example 7pt buck=11; 8pt=12, etc} )
If you enter a buck you have to send pic w tape measure displaying 10 inches or better.
(DEPREDATION PERMITS ARE PROHIBITED)

*Fall Turkey=10 pts 
*Hogs=5 pts
*Coyotes=5 pts
*Bobcats=15 pts
(Electronic calls/Decoys CANNOT be used for predators)
(Predators have to be harvested while deer hunting)

*Lost animal=-10pts

*Thrown Flag(Delay of Game, etc)=-3 pts
You will have 1hr to post kill pic with animal and one of three hand signals (peace, love, shock). PLEASE DO NOT CHEAT….
You have to notify us WHENEVER YOU PULL THE TRIGGER ON AN ANIMAL!!!!! 

Contest will run from legal shooting light 21 OCTOBER through last Day of Late Muzzleloader season in zone D. 

DISPUTES.... IF THERE IS A DISPUTE ABOUT AN ANIMAL, YOU WILL HAVE TO PM ME. I WILL THEN PM YOU A CODE AND YOU WILL HAVE TO TAKE PICTURE WITH THAT CODE AND THE ANIMAL. 

IF CAUGHT CHEATING YOUR ENTIRE TEAM IS EJECTED FROM CONTEST. PLEASE BE HONEST! THIS IS ALL IN GOOD FUN......



GOOD LUCK.....NO CHEATING!! 


Here are the teams.
Team 1
Tracker10
IIIIIIII
LETTHEAIROUT 
Team 2
ESPO
FLOORMAN1
Linkovich
Team 3
Delta dooler 
Jaster
Blackwater bounty
Team 4
Jgraham154 
Achim2
Grouper22
Team 5
Mikeh
Rubicrawler
Pcola4jr 
Team 6
Jcoss15 
Skullmount1988
Cainpole 
Team 7
Backwoods11
Outside9
Simonj31
Team 8
Cpd67
Scotti
Croaker killer
Team 9
Dajowi
Jreleeg
Team stuckem 
Team 10
John b
Billy b
Hound dog
Team 11
Zgobbler5
Jvalhenson
Kennyw
Team 12
Motoxracer8
Mr fish
Broadheadstiffshaft 
Team 13
Fishboy
Skiny watr 
Joebuck
Team 14
Fink
Damnifino3
Imfomopar
Team 15
brandonspc2
Tightline
SICF
Team 16
Deersniper270
Chasing tail
Sequoia
Team 17
TheMasterBaiter
Ho5tile1
Virgil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm in !


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I sucked it up last year, but what the hell. Im in! Sorry in advance to my teammates.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Im in

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in. Thanks for taking the reigns DD!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm in. Hunt alone so I guess I will need to buy a selfie stick for the pictures.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I’m in


----------



## tracker10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## cainpole (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm In

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in, hope to do better this year.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## chasing tail (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What the hell, I'm in. Too many monsters on camera to skip out on.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Im in

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Will their be a 10 point bonus handicap like last year for the team that gets stuck with a certain unnamed hunter! I wont reveal his name but his license plate has 556 in it!:whistling:


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

halo1 said:


> Will their be a 10 point bonus handicap like last year for the team that gets stuck with a certain unnamed hunter! I wont reveal his name but his license plate has 556 in it!:whistling:


I was thinking more of a 20 pt handicap bonus if it's who I think it is ! Lol


----------



## Croakerkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

im in


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad y'all ain't talking about me









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Quick question. If I shoot a buck on the 14th, it don't count?


----------



## Team Stuckem (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

There has already been a couple questions about some
Of the rules, they have been captured and will be talked about later in the week.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

When we have the pff gator hunt tourney! I call dibs on john b as my teammate!


----------



## llllllllll (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm in too.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

I’m in


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

*Huntin' Rodeo*

I'm in, let me know, I saw a question above about the start date, I'm working in Illinois until mid Dec., archery season started today Oct 1st. thx, Harvey


----------



## Backwoods11 (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

I'm in. Stuck a big bobcat yesterday morning but I don't guess that'll count ha!


----------



## skiny watr (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreleeg (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Im in


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

So what are we gonna do for prizes? Do we all wanna pitch in $10. And the top team splits it 3 ways in the form of a gift card. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmm, I'm not sure what kind of prize I want


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

In.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Count me in...It's finally almost here, huntin' season!


----------



## scotti (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am in


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

It won't be long boys! 

https://youtu.be/uWoK3V8Wk64


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

halo1 said:


> When we have the pff gator hunt tourney! I call dibs on john b as my teammate!


I've killed 3 over 11'6" this year... pretty sure that's the 3 biggest in the area..


And yeah....

I'M IN!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> I've killed 3 over 11'6" this year... pretty sure that's the 3 biggest in the area..
> 
> 
> And yeah....
> ...


All 3 well over twice your height.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> All 3 well over twice your height.


At 5'8" that is actually accurate... look at you being all good at math 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

I’m in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubiCrawler (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

******** QUESTIONS ABOUT RULES *********

There's been some questions about the "time" rule, everyone agrees that you may not be able to post when you "pull the trigger", due to lack of phone service, and it may take longer than an hour to recover your kill. Rules will remain the same, this one effects everyone and is not singling Anyone out, were just gonna have to take the loss of 3 points for delay of game. It is what it is.

As far as dates, many seasons in different areas are already open, for instance mine and jvalhenson's season opened Sept 30, and some Florida seasons are a couple weeks longer than ours, it's fair to keep them as they are stated. Again it is what it is. 

I'd like to take up a collection for prizes, it's not going to be required, but Espo puts a lot of his time and effort into making this a fun event and some help from us to help recoup some of his cost would be greatly appreciated. Like it has been said before, $5, $10, or $20 donation would be awesome. If you'd like to make the donation, send me a PM, and I'll get you an address to send it to, and I'll make sure it gets in the right hands. 

Guys this is a fun event, everyday last season I couldn't wait to see what people have killed that day. Let's make it a another fun year!!

Thanks !


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Pm sent to DD....I think/hope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

delta dooler said:


> ******** QUESTIONS ABOUT RULES *********
> 
> There's been some questions about the "time" rule, everyone agrees that you may not be able to post when you "pull the trigger", due to lack of phone service, and it may take longer than an hour to recover your kill. Rules will remain the same, this one effects everyone and is not singling Anyone out, were just gonna have to take the loss of 3 points for delay of game. It is what it is.
> 
> ...


I understand on the starting date, but that sucks about the 1 hour rule. Where I hunt, I can barely load the forum. If I text a pic to a member and they post will it count? I can probably get enough signal for that.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I understand on the starting date, but that sucks about the 1 hour rule. Where I hunt, I can barely load the forum. If I text a pic to a member and they post will it count? I can probably get enough signal for that.


If we give you a 5 pt lead will you quit damn whining? Come on Felicia.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> If we give you a 5 pt lead will you quit damn whining? Come on Felicia.


If I get on your team, I'm gonna sand bag like a mofo.....:shifty:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I understand on the starting date, but that sucks about the 1 hour rule. Where I hunt, I can barely load the forum. If I text a pic to a member and they post will it count? I can probably get enough signal for that.


Yes someone else can post the pic for you as long as the proper hand sign is in there. I posted for a few different folks last season. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> If I get on your team, I'm gonna sand bag like a mofo.....:shifty:


I’m not playing


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> I’m not playing


I hear ya. One day you should tell Chase that you're gonna hunt and not stay home and clean.:whistling:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I hear ya. One day you should tell Chase that you're gonna hunt and not stay home and clean.:whistling:


He hunts at night. I am reaping the rewards of my chores then lol:thumbsup:


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey delta dooler are you out of harms way with this storm?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

damnifino3 said:


> Hey delta dooler are you out of harms way with this storm?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Nope! I'm In Pascagoula, supposed to hit Gulfport @ 2100, we riding er out in hard hats and steel toes!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> Nope! I'm In Pascagoula, supposed to hit Gulfport @ 2100, we riding er out in hard hats and steel toes!


Praying for ya stay safe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

39 entrants, (13 teams) so far !! One more day to enter, teams will be drawn Wednesday the 11th!!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I watched this thread all last year, but am kinda nervous to join. I'm in a big club and hunt semi regular, but am only allowed 2 does, and state law is 3 bucks. So my BEST year would only be 5 deer? Anybody else have this problem? Would I just hold a team back?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

No you will be fine. Some teams didnt even kill 5 deer total lsstvyear 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Dooler i will get some money sent your way soon. Hopefully end of tge week. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's all for fun man, go on and join!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, I'm in. I'll be in a tree first thing Saturday morning anyway, so might as well go for it!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm in didn't hint but three times last year but I got the itch. Does it matter where you hint because my land is in Line Level Al. But I live in Pensacola


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

floorman1 said:


> I'm in didn't hint but three times last year but I got the itch. Does it matter where you hint because my land is in Line Level Al. But I live in Pensacola


It doesn't matter where you hunt, or where you live, I just hope you don't wind up on my team only hunting 3 times last year!! Lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't jinx yourself delta... You might end up with SICF...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope dont matter where you hunt. Just legal. Have fun. Kinda like christmas every evening seeing who has killed. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll pay 20 bucks to be on John's team


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Pay me the 20 and I'll let you be on my team. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sure said:


> I'll pay 20 bucks to be on John's team


I'll pay 20 to keep you off mine!! 



Just kidding lil buddy.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Alright throw me in!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> Alright throw me in!


Bout damn time. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Might have to extend the invite a few more days. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't bow hunt so my season doesn't start until Thanksgiving. Usually kill 3 or 4 does during doe days and maybe 2 legal bucks before the season ends. Maybe a hog or 2. Hope that is enough to help the team I am on.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm in if its not too late!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Getting down to the nut-cuttin boys, if'n you don't see somebody that wants to be in, give em a shout, tommorow when I get off work I'll be videoing the team selections. 

Also, thanks to the couple that has already sent their $ in to help offset the prizes, it's very much appreciated, if'n you'd like to send in a small donation, PM me and I'll make sure it gets in the right hands. Thanks!!


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Need an address or whatever to send a check unless I missed where to send it. PM or whatever. Is it 10$ what was decided on or what?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

jvalhenson said:


> Need an address or whatever to send a check unless I missed where to send it. PM or whatever. Is it 10$ what was decided on or what?


PM sent


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> PM sent


Got it


----------



## Pcola4jr (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm in if if is not too late. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok boys, here it is!! Stay tuned, tonight will be team section! 


1. Delta dooler
2. Hound dog
3. BrandonSPC2
4. Damnifino3
5. Joebuck
6. BillyB
7. Deersniper270
8. Tracker10
9. Cainpole
10. Sequoiha
11. Fishboy
12. SICF 
13. Outside9
14. Chasing Tail
15. Mr fish 
16. Lettheairout
17. Jasper
18. Linkovich
19. Croakerkiller
20. Team Stuckem
21. IIIIIIII
22. Im4mopar
23. Backwoods11
24. Jvalhenson
25. Skiny watr
26. Jreleeg
27. Simonj31
28. Skullmount1988
29. Zgobbler5
30. Scotti
31. Achim2
32. John B
33. Jgraham154
34. Jcoss15
35. Broadheadstiffshaft
36. Rubicrawler
37. Cpd67
38. Tightline
39. Mike h
40. Floorman1
41. Dajowi
42. Blackwater bounty
43. Motoxracer8
44. Pcola4jr
45. Kennyw


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Put KennyW in. He's in Louisiana redfishing and doesn't have enough signal to post.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

So you're gonna video the team selections? Like a bingo roller? Haha, that sounds exciting


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

John B. said:


> Put KennyW in. He's in Louisiana redfishing and doesn't have enough signal to post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ok, got him, we done, video will be posted tonight with team selections.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sure said:


> So you're gonna video the team selections? Like a bingo roller? Haha, that sounds exciting


I ain't that hi tech, it'll more along the lines of drawing from a stankin ball cap!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

........


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

.........


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

somebody threw a wrench in it already..... re-doing drawing tonight.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Team 16........
> 
> ESPO
> FINK
> GROUPER22


Dreamteam...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

John B. said:


> Dreamteam...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lol, that ain't gonna fly, redoing it later.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

What? There was already some contraverzy??


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sure said:


> What? There was already some contraverzy??


Got some late entries that's got a team stacked....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

maybe you could rate each hunter by past performance, or reputation. maybe 1,2,and 3. Then choose one out of each for the teams. This would help you have more even teams. I don't have a dog in the hunt, just thought I'd offer something that might be helpful.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Nah, ain't nobody got time for that...



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Group them as they Entered. 1st, 2nd, 3rd, etc..........


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Aight boys, drawing is complete...
Here are the teams.
Team 1
Tracker10
IIIIIIII
LETTHEAIROUT 
Team 2
ESPO
FLOORMAN1
Linkovich
Team 3
Delta dooler 
Jaster
Blackwater bounty
Team 4
Jgraham154 
Achim2
Grouper22
Team 5
Mikeh
Rubicrawler
Pcola4jr 
Team 6
Jcoss15 
Skullmount1988
Cainpole 
Team 7
Backwoods11
Outside9
Simonj31
Team 8
Cpd67
Scotti
Croaker killer
Team 9
Dajowi
Jreleeg
Team stuckem 
Team 10
John b
Billy b
Hound dog
Team 11
Zgobbler5
Jvalhenson
Kennyw
Team 12
Motoxracer8
Mr fish
Broadheadstiffshaft 
Team 13
Fishboy
Skiny watr 
Joebuck
Team 14
Fink
Damnifino3
Imfomopar
Team 15
brandonspc2
Tightline
SICF
Team 16
Deersniper270
Chasing tail
Sequoia
Team 17
TheMasterBaiter
Ho5tile1
Virgil


I'll work on posting video today.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

https://youtu.be/oM0eIchewQE


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn Delta, what did john and billy B do to you?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hound_dog said:


> Damn Delta, what did john and billy B do to you?


Lol. We gonna make it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

....and mean while unit 2 in the refinery is on fire..”y’all hold on,I’ll be there in minute,I’m doin a huntn drawin right now”!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Aight team 16 lets do this.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Gonna be a good season for someone. Yall make sure to get a $10.00 bill sent in to help cut cost. Should put us at $480.00 if my Milton math is right. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

. 

Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## Backwoods11 (Oct 20, 2016)

Headed up tomorrow night to the camp boys its about to be on


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

South zone over here opens Saturday too and i have a spot I hung a stand 3 weeks ago that I am pumped about.....but.......its gonna be stupid hot with a very questionable wind for this spot(east which is absolutely the worst possible for it really need something northerly) and the fish are biting like crazy so I may be going after some trout then go hunting some blackfish and lemonfish. Tough life choices.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

jvalhenson said:


> South zone over here opens Saturday too and i have a spot I hung a stand 3 weeks ago that I am pumped about.....but.......its gonna be stupid hot with a very questionable wind for this spot(east which is absolutely the worst possible for it really need something northerly) and the fish are biting like crazy so I may be going after some trout then go hunting some blackfish and lemonfish. Tough life choices.


As much as I hate to, I'll probably be up at Leaf Saturday morning, hard for me to get motivated while I'm sweatin......


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> As much as I hate to, I'll probably be up at Leaf Saturday morning, hard for me to get motivated while I'm sweatin......


i guess i will likely be hunting too. just looked at the marine forecast and its not good. East wind 10-20 seas 2-4 in the sound and 3-6 behind the islands.....I aint going in that. I will be in that same general area but will just outside leaf.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

My walking is gonna be limited.... son you wanna talk about hurt!! 

Jason, here's you a foot pic! 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Hope somebody wasn't eating breakfast when they opened this!! lol 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn son.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I was eating lunch as a matter of fact...dangit


----------



## skiny watr (Oct 3, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> My walking is gonna be limited.... son you wanna talk about hurt!!
> 
> Jason, here's you a foot pic!
> 
> ...




Damn! Can’t unsee that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

No better feeling than relieving that pressure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

What in the heck did you drop on that. You should cut your little toe off. It dont look good eithier. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

I’m in sounds fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

My buddy Virgil is in I think his user name is priest we hunt together every year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> What in the heck did you drop on that. You should cut your little toe off. It dont look good eithier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Lol, a 6x6 block about 24" long....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Just remembered I'm in the Hutton unit for 5 days during achery... and wouldn't ya know it, it's actually going to be cold those 5 days!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

John B. said:


> Just remembered I'm in the Hutton unit for 5 days during achery... and wouldn't ya know it, it's actually going to be cold those 5 days!


Me too...:shifty:


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

John B. said:


> Just remembered I'm in the Hutton unit for 5 days during achery... and wouldn't ya know it, it's actually going to be cold those 5 days!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


75 degrees would be considered "cold" the way it's been lately!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Me too...:shifty:


We gonna hide you in the toolbox... Hootie & the bow-hunters....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll be in the first 4 days. I might leave y'all 1 or 2 to shoot at


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> I'll be in the first 4 days. I might leave y'all 1 or 2 to shoot at


Ol' three-banger gonna clean the place out


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> I'll be in the first 4 days. I might leave y'all 1 or 2 to shoot at


Remember they gotta be 10 inches in there... don't forget your tape measure. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> Just remembered I'm in the Hutton unit for 5 days during achery... and wouldn't ya know it, it's actually going to be cold those 5 days!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yup i will be there myself. For 5 days. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I’ll be in Hutton as well


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

John B. said:


> skullmount1988 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be in the first 4 days. I might leave y'all 1 or 2 to shoot at
> ...


Or less than 5 inches. I'll have my tool bag with my tape and hammer.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I might have to stop by and say "Heller" to all of y'all in the Hutton Unit. I wont be far from there.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Never seen FWC in there during the quota's, so I'll probably ease over the fence and slip in there again. But won't be saying hey or nothing, so I'll say it now. Hey!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Shoot I'm going too! They can't catch us all!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

sure said:


> Shoot I'm going too! They can't catch us all!


Someone is bound to kill a buck in there with a .22-250 wound


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Someone is bound to kill a buck in there with a .22-250 wound


And I better get one of them horns!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

sure said:


> And I better get one of them horns!


Aww man, if you eased over the fence, won't matter what you get. Buck, doe, spike, hog, turkey. The fine will be about the same anyway. And if they pull your license, just tell them you didn't have one to start with, that's why you slipped over the fence. :thumbsup: 
That's what I told them in Eglin the time they got me in the closed area. They barred me for Life, lol. Still went tho. Just made me hunt smarter and used a bow. BTW, their Life Bar is only 5 years.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

And i will be back for the muzzeloader hunt. And i will be back for the rifle hunt. And i will be back for the mobility impaired hunt. Dammit i better kill something. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sure said:


> And I better get one of them horns!


They probably like this, you still want em?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just got some bad news. Leaving next Sunday to go to Ohio so guess I won't get 4 days in the Hutton.


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Dame you can always transfer it over to me adam lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

HO5TILE1 said:


> Dame you can always transfer it over to me adam lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish it worked that way cause I would.


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

I thought you could transfer them or at least I think you used to be able to or is that just doe tags by the way I got a doe tag this year and what ever happened to your cuz and the stereo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sry for the run on sentence lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You can return the permit, but I believe it has to be done 10 days prior to the hunt in order to be reissued 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey John I meant to tell you thx for that spot u told me about a few years ago. it paid off and I saw a deer like I have never seen before or since real dark hair and black tail small deer as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

HO5TILE1 said:


> I thought you could transfer them or at least I think you used to be able to or is that just doe tags by the way I got a doe tag this year and what ever happened to your cuz and the stereo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a doe tag also. I just got the Hutton on the last reissues tuesday.


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Well we need to hook up a few days this season and lay em down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> Just got some bad news. Leaving next Sunday to go to Ohio so guess I won't get 4 days in the Hutton.


Are you going up there to hunt. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

lettheairout said:


> Are you going up there to hunt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Oh yeah. Rut shout be just starting to kick off too.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

HO5TILE1 said:


> Well we need to hook up a few days this season and lay em down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know that's gonna happen


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> Oh yeah. Rut shout be just starting to kick off too.


Hmmm damn the bad luck on missing the opener here. Send me some pics when you kill one. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Yea I can’t wait Adam is a deer magnet lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Good luck up there and be safe as the man said send some pics I can be jealous of 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> It's that time again boys, same rules as last year. We'll iron out the details over the next couple weeks, you got till Oct . 10 to "sign up". Just post "I'm in" below, and we will compile a list of entrants, on Oct 11th, teams will be announced.
> 
> 
> Default PFF Huntin' Rodeo rules
> ...


10 points for a turkey is too dang many points!

Sent from my Z831 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Can I shoot turkeys with a rifle on private land ?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

When's this thing start? Is it tomorrow or not till Sunday? It was the 15th last year which was Saturday so seems like it'd be the 14th this year right?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

When the season opens in Bama

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> When the season opens in Bama
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


When is that? According to the google its tomorrow


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I guess Sunday..... should have been the 14th this year.... probably kill a stud tommorow and it won't count....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell start it tomorrow. Might as well

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Im good with that. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You just need to make alligators 25points.. I'm killing lizards the next 2 nights.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> Can I shoot turkeys with a rifle on private land ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I could run the score up shooting turkey's on my place during deer season. Those gobblers group up and make easy pickings.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I think it should be deer only...... turkeys and lizards are for sissies... lol


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Starts when Florida comes in...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Too flipping hot. Not too hot to hunt, just too hot to kill something. Got to bust your ass to get the meat on ice.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

John B. said:


> Can I shoot turkeys with a rifle on private land ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hell no! I'll piss in every corn pile you got.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

hyco said:


> Hell no! I'll piss in every corn pile you got.


Bahahahaaaa got a bite! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Starts when Florida comes in...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So is that tomorrow then? Says Florida zone b opens tomorrow? Also says zones a and c have been open since the summer? How bout just name a date outright for us(me) that can't understand all the secret code ha!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jvalhenson said:


> So is that tomorrow then? Says Florida zone b opens tomorrow? Also says zones a and c have been open since the summer? How bout just name a date outright for us(me) that can't understand all the secret code ha!


Next Saturday, October 21st. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

We all know Alabama is the center of the earth.... tomorrow it is!
Planning to knock down several 8pts tomorrow afternoon .



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Just loaded truck boys!! Been busy as I could be lately and haven't even looked at my hunting stuff, got to putting some crossbow bolts together and forgot over the summer that i needed some more nocks!!! Only have 6 left, so I got the wife 3 ready and I got 3 ready to go, jumped on eBay and ordered 24 more, went out back shot a couple time to make sure scopes are still on and they are. 
Thermacels. Check
Pull up ropes. Check
Xbows. Check
Bolts. Check
Stands. Check
Flashlights. Check
Snake boots. Check
Water (cuz it gonna be hot) check

Think that's all we gonna need for a quick morning hunt. Sweated my tail off loading truck!! 

Trying somewhere new in the morning. Tune in tomorrow!


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Well I’m not exactly sure how my post saying I was in didn’t post, so obviously it is too late to be assigned to a team. But just in case anyone can’t participate I would be happy to be the floating tag man... just tag me in when needed I guess. If that’s allowed at least. 


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Well I’m not exactly sure how my post saying I was in didn’t post, so obviously it is too late to be assigned to a team. But just in case anyone can’t participate I would be happy to be the floating tag man... just tag me in when needed I guess. If that’s allowed at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


I think if you get added to SICF team it would be fair... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Well I’m not exactly sure how my post saying I was in didn’t post, so obviously it is too late to be assigned to a team. But just in case anyone can’t participate I would be happy to be the floating tag man... just tag me in when needed I guess. If that’s allowed at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


Oh man, hopefully they can put you in somewhere

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Outside9 said:


> Oh man, hopefully they can put you in somewhere
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk




I could swear I posted. But I scrolled through every page and couldn’t find it. Hell I even post on the original thread about when are we going to start this bad boy up... so I don’t know what happened. 


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

MB post #29 I'm in


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Good spot


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Well I’m not exactly sure how my post saying I was in didn’t post, so obviously it is too late to be assigned to a team. But just in case anyone can’t participate I would be happy to be the floating tag man... just tag me in when needed I guess. If that’s allowed at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


My bad man, I missed you. 

HO5TILE1 wants in too, I'm good with you, him and 1 other that wants in to round out a 3 man team. Y'all figure it out and let me know.

sorry again.

Thanks skullmount1988 for finding it.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> My bad man, I missed you.
> 
> HO5TILE1 wants in too, I'm good with you, him and 1 other that wants in to round out a 3 man team. Y'all figure it out and let me know.
> 
> ...




I appreciate it, I’m sure someone out there wanted to in and just didn’t sign up.. so if anyone didn’t and wanted to, let’s do this!!


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hostile and his buddy Virgil wanted in. Can't remember what his sn was but there's your team


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> I think if you get added to SICF team it would be fair...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm gonna tote team fideen with fall turkeys, shot in the back!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Holy crap, did not check for 2 days and missed 15 pages, hahaha. I coukd not be happier with my Partners! I plan to get some points on the board!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sure said:


> I'm gonna tote team fideen with fall turkeys, shot in the back!!


Lol, chit stirrer!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, i edited the first post to have all the teams listed. I also added team 17 in, to include masterbaiter, ho5tile1 and Virgil.

Maybe the night before the 21st, we can start a new thread that is strictly for "shots fired" and potential recovery, and obviously to keep score. We can keep the general hunting talk on this thread. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Lol, chit stirrer!


I got some of them seed stealing rats with wings too!!!!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Val, seein as how we're on the same team and all you should probably show me all you secret spots in BW.....you know, for the good of the team.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Getting ready


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

How many points these worth?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> How many points these worth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look now you have dinner and a hat band. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks guys I appreciate you finding a way to add me in!!


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

John B. said:


> How many points these worth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IDK, but makes a Good "POINT" to be Careful. :thumbsup:


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Linkovich said:


> Hey Val, seein as how we're on the same team and all you should probably show me all you secret spots in BW.....you know, for the good of the team.


Ole Val just happen to point these out as we were cruising for turkeys. The numbers are for sale. Just like snapper fishing. I side pinged him!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

hyco said:


> Ole Val just happen to point these out as we were cruising for turkeys. The numbers are for sale. Just like snapper fishing. I side pinged him!


Kinda crazy some of his spots. Most people overthink it. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Kinda crazy some of his spots. Most people overthink it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Shoot, "I" stumbled into an espo spot last year, same area I'd hunted some the year prior. Made me smile knowing I wasnt in a terrible spot lol, I bet espo was super bummed!!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Can I add to the prize pool, and what is the prize pool. I make custom Pens on my lathe, I would like to add and custom Deer Antler Pen . Retail 35.00


----------



## Pcola4jr (Jan 29, 2017)

Sequoiha said:


> Can I add to the prize pool, and what is the prize pool. I make custom Pens on my lathe, I would like to add and custom Deer Antler Pen . Retail 35.00




I like that and will be shooting you a pm. Make awesome Christmas gifts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have never participated so I haven't paid this contest much attention in the past. Just wondering how prizes are awarded. Does all 3 members of the winning team get the same prizes or the hunter with the most points? My business will buy some prizes too.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

billyb said:


> I have never participated so I haven't paid this contest much attention in the past. Just wondering how prizes are awarded. Does all 3 members of the winning team get the same prizes or the hunter with the most points? My business will buy some prizes too.


The whole team gets the same. So yes, each team member is awarded the same prize. 
Thank you for your donations and generosity. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Pcola4jr said:


> I like that and will be shooting you a pm. Make awesome Christmas gifts!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they do, I also make goblets, key chains,


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Already got DD's prize.

The golden diller.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Sequoiha said:


> Yes they do, I also make goblets, key chains,


Post some pictures up of your work


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is some of my stuff. Thanks for looking.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> Already got DD's prize.
> 
> The golden diller.


Man that's sweet! I'd rock that, go good with some white frames Costa's and my squatted, ragged out Z-71!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

After much thought I have decided to donate *3 Millennium Tree Seats* as prizes for the winning team. I have several Millennium products, including the tree seat and find them to be very comfortable. The tree seat has multiple uses for those who hunt deer, ducks or turkey. I hope the winning team will enjoy their prize.

I am also *considering* a prize for the hunter with the most points. If you hunt hard and are lucky enough to score then maybe you should be rewarded. If I decide to do this I will post the prize sometime before the end of the contest. Knowing who it may be could give me an idea of what to get.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Is it to late for me to join?


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sure I probably missed it, but where is the scoreboard?


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Dang! Croaker and Stewart we won a year to early! All kinda stuff now ha! Sounds like some great additions. I have a tree seat and it is awesome. Dad and buddy have the swivel style seats with adjustable tripod legs and they are awesome too


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for getting us in I’m trying to figure out how to read personal messages on this dang phn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MikeH said:


> I'm sure I probably missed it, but where is the scoreboard?


We are gonna start a new thread Friday night 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

I’m good with mbaiter delta I sent u a pm in trying to figure out how to see my own lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

I’m not in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Never mind the I’m not in crap this phn is pissing me off what I meant was “I’m trying to figure out how to read my own pm’s” sry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

billyb said:


> After much thought I have decided to donate *3 Millennium Tree Seats* as prizes for the winning team. I have several Millennium products, including the tree seat and find them to be very comfortable. The tree seat has multiple uses for those who hunt deer, ducks or turkey. I hope the winning team will enjoy their prize.
> 
> I am also *considering* a prize for the hunter with the most points. If you hunt hard and are lucky enough to score then maybe you should be rewarded. If I decide to do this I will post the prize sometime before the end of the contest. Knowing who it may be could give me an idea of what to get.


Very generous

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

HO5TILE1 said:


> Never mind the I’m not in crap this phn is pissing me off what I meant was “I’m trying to figure out how to read my own pm’s” sry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

*taget bucks 2017/2018 season*

well guys my phone isnt going to let me log on , cant figure out why so logging on with my PC . 
here's a few i will harvest this year god willing .


----------



## llllllllll (Dec 31, 2010)

Just testing the tapatalk app to make sure I can upload pictures...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

llllllllll said:


> Just testing the tapatalk app to make sure I can upload pictures...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So easy on tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's almost game time boys... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

llllllllll said:


> Just testing the tapatalk app to make sure I can upload pictures...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Show off.....


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Saturday morning was a good morning. Took a while but got it did. I was in buddies yard who had some feed out. Nice after hunting public land for a month. Will still keep it real and get back to it ??


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

I say feed but it was peas and acorns dropping. The acorns is actually how I got this girl. Natural.


----------



## llllllllll (Dec 31, 2010)

See if I can post pics with the phone.


Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## llllllllll (Dec 31, 2010)

Success?









Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Tapatalk test.....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Wonder what team is going to win these?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wanna make an official score keeping thread Delta?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RubiCrawler (Dec 27, 2011)

Gonna need some more kitties for points!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

RubiCrawler said:


> Gonna need some more kitties for points!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is this points for team 5? Or has it not started yet? Just wondering because I hAppen to be on team 5 (good job teammate!!) lol


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

No points. Starts in about 8 hours 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Too bad the bobcat was a day early.

Everyone Don't forget to include "hand signal" with pics, technically if it is not included, there will be no points given for that animal.


----------



## Pcola4jr (Jan 29, 2017)

MikeH said:


> So is this points for team 5? Or has it not started yet? Just wondering because I hAppen to be on team 5 (good job teammate!!) lol




Exactly what I was thinking. Nice kill anyhow teammate! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Shot fired!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

John B. said:


> Shot fired!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Time is running out......


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Gun Season Open already?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure you can't kill a bobcat until Dec. 1 in FL.


----------



## RubiCrawler (Dec 27, 2011)

billyb said:


> I am pretty sure you can't kill a bobcat until Dec. 1 in FL.


That cat was from last year....


----------



## scotti (Jun 3, 2016)

Shot fired team 8


----------



## scotti (Jun 3, 2016)

Pig down


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

scotti said:


> Pig down


Congrats!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I heard tell that Alabama has a No Doe Kill for the 1st 10 days of Archery? Dang, that's gotta be a bummer.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

CurDog said:


> I heard tell that Alabama has a No Doe Kill for the 1st 10 days of Archery? Dang, that's gotta be a bummer.


Yep. Big bummer. I watched 2 does at 25 yards for over an hour last week.....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^ thats why I have not bothered with the first 10 days, lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

CurDog said:


> I heard tell that Alabama has a No Doe Kill for the 1st 10 days of Archery? Dang, that's gotta be a bummer.


Zone B only. Some reason Zones A and C were fine to commence killing does. It used to be so easy here. One state season, a buck and a doe a day. Never had a problem seeing or killing deer and always saw some good bucks, but then politicians got involved and have come up with some dumbass rules. The 3 bucks a season is just stupid.


----------



## Croakerkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

7 point down


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Croakerkiller said:


> 7 point down


Hand signal? 

I give up.....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Post it in the kill log with hand signal. It's a pinned post at the top of the hunting section.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Croakerkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry delta sent wrong picture


----------



## Croakerkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

I?m looking on my phone I don?t see that page


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Croakerkiller said:


> I?m looking on my phone I don?t see that page


It's the very top sticky thread.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

*Huntin' Rodeo*

haven't seen many, "shot fired" posts before the kill/hand signal. is it still required or will the lesson be the "hard way" with a points deduct?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am flying to Anchorage next week. What kinda points will a caribou bring?


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

grouper22 said:


> I am flying to Anchorage next week. What kinda points will a caribou bring?


twelvity-five


----------



## scotti (Jun 3, 2016)

By my count team 8 is sitting at 31 points what about other teams what y'all got


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

scotti said:


> By my count team 8 is sitting at 31 points what about other teams what y'all got


i have a running count going sitting by computer since I am bored half the day....I have team 8 with 1 doe, 1 hog, and a 7 point so 21 points.....what was the other 10 and I'll add it to my unofficial count ha?

edited never mind I see the 5 point now missed that one before


----------



## scotti (Jun 3, 2016)

Looks to me like team 8 is at 50points


----------

